# Ghost Shrimp in 2.5g Problems



## kutothe (Apr 9, 2003)

Has anyone else had difficulty keeping ghost shrimp in smaller tanks ? They are flourishing in my 33g tank, but in my 2.5g and 10g I've been having trouble keeping them alive.

I've starting adding Seachem Iodine in the 10 gallon, and that seems to be helping quite a bit, but it's still too soon to tell. I'm not sure if this is something I should add to the 2.5g as it might be hard to balance.

My 2.5g hasn't really filled in yet so maybe there is a problem there. The only other fish in that tank is a betta (who leaves them alone) and an oto. There also isn't a filter on that tank, but an Azoo is on it's way. PH is around 7.0, and I'm not dosing anything. About 4-5wpg.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

2.5 gallons is awfully little water volume to keep in great condition that shrimps require. More so without a good filter. I mean the Betta pee in that little water is probably an issue. Shrimps are known to need pristine water, without any measurable NO2 and NH3, so there might be your problem. Maybe adding that filter will improve things.


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

Would an amano shrimp thrive in a 1.5 gal planted tank with a ugf?

Ray


----------



## kutothe (Apr 9, 2003)

The filter should be in today. I'll get some more plants to fill out the tank and hopefully keep things a little more balanced. Then in about 2 weeks I'll give them another try.

To be continued...


----------



## Velvet AciD (Oct 22, 2003)

I had always thought that Iodine was lethal to shrimps?


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

Well,.... Lets see... I've kept shrimp in a 1 gallon without too much problem. They *are* tropical, and should be kept at around 74-76F. Any lower, and you're going to have higher fatality rates.

I've had recent problems w/ ghost shrimp in my 20 'long' dying a day or two after tossing them in. This is the only tank that has this problem. They live just fine in all of the other tanks. I have also tried dosing Iodine (iodide, whichever is the crud they sell for reefs), which does not seem to help.

My current theory is as follows (based on my similar problem that I am tackling):

1) Low oxygen (Since the shrimp cannot swim to the water surface and 'idle' to breath easier, a lack of oxygen could kill the shrimp, but leave the fish alive).

2) Co2 fluctuation, pH (If I disconnect my CO2 from my powerhead and instead use a airline to bubble air through the powerhead, I have significantly lower shrimp death, although crappier plant growth).

3) Trace element depletion (Perhaps there is something outside of iodine needed for these buggers and the plants are absorbing it too quickly, or a plant is metabolizing it into a form that's toxic for the shrimp)

...

After personally witnessing multiple times the shrimp freaking out, swimming up towards the surface of the water, and dropping dead, I'm guessing #1 or #2.... I did have a crawfish that parked his gills right on top of the Co2 airstone. He uhhh, kinda stopped moving and seemingly passed out on top of it. Poking him a few times to dislodge him and move him away made him quite a bit happier, and he started roaming around again afterwards.

Or... *shudders*, maybe its a shrimp parasite?


----------



## fishiesrule (May 5, 2004)

i bought 5 ghost shrimp and put them in m 10 gal and they all died off too. I dont know what da dillio is. they were only a dollar for 5 of them so i didnt really care. You think if i put amano shrimp they would die off as well?? i dont want to risk it because they are pretty pricey


----------



## clay (Nov 28, 2003)

are they eating? are they getting any food at all since the betta is in the tank?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There are a few things that are absolutely lethal to shrimp.

1.) Ammonia, will kill shrimp in a very short period
2.) Abundance of heavy metals
3.) Low Oxygen
4.) Incorrect temperature (Not ALL shrimp are tropical, many varieties of ghost shrimp actually prefer cooler water, not warmer)
5.) Over acidic conditions with low calcium (They need calcium to keep their exeskeltons strong)


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Ghost shrimp are killed by even small amounts of ammonia and are sensitive to nitrate, meaning that if your nitrate levels are high, they will probably croak. I have had limited success with ghost shrimp (they are currently in 2 of my 6 tanks), but amano shrimp on the other hand are tough as nails. If you want to keep ghost shrimp, you have to make sure your tank is fully cycled, lightly stocked, and you keep up your maintenance. A heavily planted tank negates the lightly stocked rule, since the plants quickly use up the nitrate. Actually.....it kinda reduces the maintenance issue too, since normal cycling of the tank every week or every other week more than takes care of the problem.
One other thing that I wanted to point out is that many ghost shrimp are doomed the day you buy them because of the atrocious conditions they are kept in at the pet store. They are stocked as "feeder" shrimp and are kept crowded and in poor quality water. It is that fact that makes many of them die the day after you put them in your tank. Buy only ghost shrimp from a tank that doesn't look overcrowded or sick, or be prepared to lose 75% to 100% of the shrimp.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Amano and red cherry shimp should do fine in a small tank like that.
I have 5 cherries in less than a gallon my own little nanop and they have been living in there with plants for 6 m approx no problems

Marcus S Russo
JBJ powerheads buy 2 GET 1 FREE
JBJ chiller super sale.
Eco-complete 14.99
JBJ lighting lowest on the net 
Come by see our filters, co2 equipment, plants and more 
Marc Russo 











HTTP://www.Fish-ForumS.com

Http://www.AQUATIC-STORE.COM


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Velvet AciD said:


> I had always thought that Iodine was lethal to shrimps?


Iodine is needed for molting. I think you're referring to copper there.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Use Seachem Prime to render the ammonia, nitrites, etc., harmless?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Prime removes ammonia, chlorine and chloramine. It makes nitrite and nitrates less toxic and for this reason it's used to cycle tanks occasionally.


----------



## Fizgig777 (Aug 20, 2004)

I have 6 ghost shrimp on a 5.5 USG tank... They have fancy guppy youngsters and 2 adults for tankmates. Tank has some live plants -- most floating. They've been in there for about a month now without problems. They eat like crazy, snatching the flakes of food as they float down and retreating to a secluded spot to eat. Some have "molted" .... all seems well. 

The smallest tank I've kept shrimp in was 2.5 USG. Never had problems. I do use Algone in all my tanks to keep water parameters constant without need for testing or interference (not to mention eliminating the need to cycle tanks).


----------

